# Sage order still processing after 2 weeks



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Has anyone else had problems with recent orders from Sage appliances? I ordered a Smart grinder Pro on 21.11.20 using the'25% discount code that was shared on here. Order went through fine and money came off PayPal account. When it hadn't arrived by Wednesday I called as it was still showing processing. Was told they couldn't check there and then but would email me. Got an email on Friday to say they can't currently check the status of my order as they are moving warehouse and upgrading their systems? It now shows out of stock. So still no idea if, or when, I am likely to receive it. Just glad I didn't order any beans in anticipation.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I ordered some filters from them on 13/11 using that code. It took 9 days to ship and I got them a day later. Looking back it was slow but tbh I'd forgot I ordered them, there was no rush.

I'd call back and don't take no for an answer. It's a huge company that sells tens of thousands of products a year, I wouldn't worry about being fleeced, but they're certainly being slow atm.


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Just had an email 5 minutes, ago to say order arriving tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2019)

I read on their site that order placed after 11th Dec are not guaranteed for Christmas, obviously that doesn't relate to your order, but Im just guessing they were super busy. Did it arrive all okay in the end?


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

LJA said:


> I read on their site that order placed after 11th Dec are not guaranteed for Christmas, obviously that doesn't relate to your order, but Im just guessing they were super busy. Did it arrive all okay in the end?


 Yes It arrived Dec 8th I actually got an email from Sage last night asking me to confirm It had arrived. I was sorely tempted to tell them the information was, still processing 😂 but just sent the automated "it arrived" email instead


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

I've been waiting for a replacement machine to ship for over 2 weeks now. Customer service won't respond to email. The hotline is probably your best bet which is free - but only within UK (which is no good to me - I get charged over 1e/min). Also - a tweet on their twitter account can move them. A lot of people appear to be in the same position. Very frustrating - I'm over 1 month without a machine now (the 1st replacement they sent was broken out of the box).


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

SarahA said:


> I've been waiting for a replacement machine to ship for over 2 weeks now. Customer service won't respond to email. The hotline is probably your best bet which is free - but only within UK (which is no good to me - I get charged over 1e/min). Also - a tweet on their twitter account can move them. A lot of people appear to be in the same position. Very frustrating - I'm over 1 month without a machine now (the 1st replacement they sent was broken out of the box).


 Sorry to hear you are having problems too. My grinder did eventually arrive however (see my list from Monday 14th) Hope you get sorted before Christmas


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Ach, they've obviously just relegated me to back of queue. I'm annoyed that they say they're going to ship you a machine and then you hear nothing. I was going to gift the machine to be honest - we bought a totally different machine since which means at least I'm not coffee-less. Their customer service is obviously completely overwhelmed and they're out of stock of everything. Great for them to be selling so much but not much good to me left waiting for them to honour the warranty. The other thing is the price of these machines - we got a good deal on the Bambino earlier in the year but I'd be really peeved if I had spent 400gbp on something that developed a fault in first couple months (common it seems) and another that didn't work at all out straight out of the box.


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

SarahA said:


> Ach, they've obviously just relegated me to back of queue. I'm annoyed that they say they're going to ship you a machine and then you hear nothing. I was going to gift the machine to be honest - we bought a totally different machine since which means at least I'm not coffee-less. Their customer service is obviously completely overwhelmed and they're out of stock of everything. Great for them to be selling so much but not much good to me left waiting for them to honour the warranty. The other thing is the price of these machines - we got a good deal on the Bambino earlier in the year but I'd be really peeved if I had spent 400gbp on something that developed a fault in first couple months (common it seems) and another that didn't work at all out straight out of the box.


 That's not good customer service, at all. I was lucky that I got lakeland to price match a bambino+ I found online in Eire so got it for £260with their 3 Yr guarantee which was good going in October then used the 25% discount code I found on this forum with sage on the grinder. Don't think I would buy direct from Sage again though.


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, we thought the bambino was great when we had it. We have a sage smart grinder too. It was a first espresso machine and we learned from scratch about the whole process etc. I know they have so many more units and therefore more faults but I don't like the seeming disposable nature of it all. We do try to look after stuff - I'd prefer to pay more for something I have to maintain and would last longer than relying totally on warranties.

It's the nature of all consumer goods these days - pay less (not that much less mind!) and if it's a lemon, we give you another, but if it's 2years and a day, you throw it on the scrap heap whether you like it or not. It's not just the money, it's the philosophy of disposability which is, I think, wrong. End of off-topic rant.


----------

